# Might liven things up a little



## deepbluedigger (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope this will be OK with the admin / moderators. If not, then please just close this thread down .....

 .... I thought it might be good, in these times of economic adversity and general doom and gloom, to give folks an opportunity to add a new bottle to their collection for free and without even having to do any digging. So I'm putting two bottles - one British and one American - up as 'prizes' in a draw. Any forum member can enter just by replying on this thread and saying they want to be included. Closing the end of Saturday 11th September, PDT (given time difference between the UK and the western US that means around my breakfast time on Sunday). On Sunday 11th September (or Monday 12th if I'm digging on the Sunday) I'll put all the entered names in a hat and pull out two. First two user-names out of the hat will be the winner and the runner up. The winner will get to choose which of the bottles they would like to have, and the runner-up will get the other bottle. I'll cover the cost of getting the bottles posted to the winners. Only one entry per member.

 Don't get over-excited. These aren't big money items even in mint condition, and neither of them is perfect. See the descriptions below. It's just a bit of fun _and not to be taken seriously_.

 The bottles are: 

*- Clarkes // Constitution Bitters // Lincoln *. 7" tall, aqua, smooth base. British, around the 1890s. A scarce bottle, but very under-rated in Britain where bitters are not really collected. This is the same Mr Clarke who used the common pale blue 'World Famed Blood Mixture' bottles that some forum members may be familiar with. But thsi was one of his less successful products and is the only example I've had in 30+ years of collecting. Some inside stain, some light patchy sickness, and a fine annealing / stress crack in the lip, around 1/2 to 2/3 the thickness of the glass and 1/4 - 3/8" long. Would benefit from some TLC (like a light tumble), but could be a nice addition for anyone who likes bitters and isn't too worried if they're American or not.

*- B O & G C Wilson / Botanic Druggists / Boston. *. 4.25" tall. American. Hinge mold, OP, aqua, rectangular, some inside stain and a 5mm x 5mm chip to a rear base corner. I don't know much about US pontils but this is probably a common one. But it's still a pontil.

 So anyone who wants a chance at a free bottle, reply on this thread. I've posted it in this section so that only registered forum members get to see it!


----------



## epackage (Aug 24, 2011)

Great idea and I would like to say "I'm in"
      Thanx for the chance,
                                            Jim


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure, I'm in![]


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 24, 2011)

D'oh! 

 That should read Saturday *10th* September for the closing date!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2011)

[] Sounds great Mark me in......Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2011)

I am sitting here at work on my brake with nothing to do so I popped on ABN yeah why not I'm in,I don't own any british bottles. Count me in


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 24, 2011)

great idea, count me in!!!thanks


----------



## kwalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey I'll give it a shot. Great idea and thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## LC (Aug 24, 2011)

I always did like free ! Count me in as well .


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice gesture Jerry & thank you. I'm in!!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 24, 2011)

Ill do it!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 24, 2011)

Please count me in.Thank you for the chance.
   bill


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 24, 2011)

Count me in []------thanks for the chance!


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 24, 2011)

COUNT ME IN ALSO...JUST ANOTHER REASON FOR THE WIFE TO COMPLAIN...LOL[][][]


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 24, 2011)

You can count me in...more bottles...


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a very nice offer, especially these days when it seems that things are going to ?
 I am in and if I win, then lets auction them off on for $ for the forum.
 Thank you,
 sc pontil collector


----------



## coreya (Aug 24, 2011)

See you guys on the other side of the pond aren't all bad, what a nice gesture!!! count me in


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 24, 2011)

Well Jerry, this is a GREAT IDEA.  Count me in.  I will be sending you an email or PM, because I wanted to correspond with someone over there to help with my study of marks on bottles, especially the mouth blown, early bottle-makers making marks. 
 RED Matthews


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 24, 2011)

NOW THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN IDEA ,,  SINCE I DON'T COLLECT THOSE TYPES OF BOTTLES AN AUCTION WITH THE $ GOING TO  THE FORUM.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like a fun time... I don't own any pontils, I'm in!


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 24, 2011)

Great idea! I'm in


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Jerry I am in, and if I win ,please send them to Mr.Wheelah23 Thanks for offering this and sorry about 1776 you guys are alright in my book this week.[] Seriously what a great idea thanks again Steve


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

Consider things livened up Jerry, I'm on board. Fun idea!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 24, 2011)

> I hope this will be OK with the admin / moderators. If not, then please just close this thread down .....


 
 I ain't closing nuttin down! [] Most kind of you, Jerry!! I am in, I think it's very cool, good luck to all-a-y'all.. []


----------



## woody (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Being near Boston you can count me in.[]


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 24, 2011)

You may count me in!


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in. vtdigger.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Jerry! What a beautiful thought, and kind contribution.

 Love the finish on that Clarkes.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to get one of those! Free?  Great idea!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 24, 2011)

IN,IN,IN --- WIN WIN WIN ![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I always did like free ! Count me in as well .


 
 If its free is for you  [8D]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 24, 2011)

Those bottles are sweeeeett. Count me in and thank you for the chance to win such fine glass. Swiz


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks you for the fun idea! Count me in.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hella generous, yes sir I like it.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's my entry.  Thanks, deepbluedigger!


----------



## ktbi (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in!!! Thank you for doing this. Great fun.....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 25, 2011)

This is very generous of you Deep Blue. I'll join the masses in entering. I am also going to take this as inspiration to do something / give something back to the forum. Thank you!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## ms.gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Holding hand up high..I'm in !!!
 hmmm..any way I can erase the other posts? LOL.. thanks..


----------



## sloughduck (Aug 25, 2011)

good by me


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in!  My Birthday's coming up. heh heh -Julie


----------



## carobran (Aug 25, 2011)

I'M IN!!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cookie (Aug 25, 2011)

What a great offer- count me in....Thanks-John


----------



## div2roty (Aug 25, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 25, 2011)

THIS IS A GREAT IDEA...THANKS FOR THINKIN IT UP..BRINGING EVERYONE TOGETHER...


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice of you, Jerry. Count me in, please.  ~Jim


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2011)

What fun! I want to play too.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 26, 2011)

I am in.  Thank you.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice Jerry, no cost bottle lottery, I'm in!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks Jerry[]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 26, 2011)

Hell, 20 to 1 odds I'll take it.[] count me in!


----------



## CazDigger (Aug 26, 2011)

Add me too, what a thoughtful thing to do!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't pass that up.  I'm in!


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 27, 2011)

Pretty good response so far: My count is 49 entries in just a few days, which is more than I expected for the whole thing.

 If it reaches 60 I'll add another prize. Then again if it reaches 80. That will keep the chances of winning reasonably good, but 4 will be the limit. I already know what the extras will be - a non-bottle, bottle collecting related item, and then another American pontil. The only way anyone will find out more detail is when the number of entries goes up!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks deepblue


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice of you.  I'm in also.


----------



## blade (Aug 28, 2011)

Count me in, Thanx   Chris


----------



## annie44 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm in!  Thanks, Jerry!


----------



## justanolddigger (Sep 2, 2011)

what a way to see how many replies you can get, I'd love to play!


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 2, 2011)

Six more entries and prize No 3 comes into play.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 3, 2011)

A week to go. The last two items to go into the draw: a Berlin Series pontil (one of Dr Hartshorns bottles) and a limited edition book about British bottles. 1000 printed in 1983. Signed by the author, this is number 56. Some tears inthe dust jacket but otherwise excellent.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 3, 2011)

Closer view of the bottle. Seems to be about perfect. I don't believe this has ever been cleaned / tumbled. Great looking little bottle.

 Need to reach 60 entries for these two to be included in the draw. If we reach 60 then three names will be drawn from the hat, with four prizes for the winners to choose from (forget the comment in the earlier post, about 80 entries before 4 prizes are offered. Doesn't seem that 80 will be achieved, so maximum is three winners, to choose from 4 prizes).


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 3, 2011)

Should have said: the bottle is OP and hinge mold.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2011)

I already entered, but I just want to thank you again Jerry! That Berlin Series bottle is gorgeous..!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Put me in, I'd go for one of em....sure are pretty[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would like to enter.I LOVE that British Bitters!![]


----------



## idigjars (Sep 6, 2011)

Please count me in.  Thank you and best regards.  Paul


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 6, 2011)

that is very generous! they look lovely! thank you.


----------



## nydigger (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me in []


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 7, 2011)

I want a piece of that pie. God bless the cherry pickers in this time of lean pickins'.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 7, 2011)

I make that exactly 60 entries. So it's three prizes to choose from four possibilities! Still three days for anyone else to put their name in the hat.

 Unless it's raining cats and dogs on Saturday I'm digging, then visiting family. So the draw will happen on Sunday afternoon UK time. I'll post results here once it's done.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello and Count me in!!!  RED M.


----------



## Dean (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello, count me in too!!!     Dean


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hello, count me in too!!! Dean


 forgot top say thanx for the contest,hopi i[] win[8|]................P.S. ive already entered


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

HOW VERY KIND!PUT ME IN TOO! JAMIE


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

Great idea dbd! I usually dont have a snowballs chance but it looks like I might get my job back and Ive been invited to join a rock band of no egos unlike the one I got pushed out of recently.Maybe three is the charm to get my first pontil.What to heck,Im in too.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 11, 2011)

Entries closed! I make that at total of 62 entries (I counted some folks twice first time around). Will do the draw and post results in the next couple of hours. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 11, 2011)

Go ahead and count me three times, that ups my chances right?[]


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 11, 2011)

My daughter Emma has the honour of making the draw (it took several attempts) :


----------



## swizzle (Sep 11, 2011)

The suspense is maiming me!!
 [][][] Come on Emma, my name is in there somewhere!! Congrats on such a cute little helper. Swiz


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 11, 2011)

The results:

 1st prize Peejray
 2nd Prize Bostaurus
 3rd Prize madpaddla

 A recap of the prizes - a choice for Peejray between 

 (a) Clarkes Constitution Bitters, Lincoln. British bottle, would benefit from a light tumble. 
 (b) BO & GC Wilson, Botanic Druggists, Boston. OP. Chip to rear base corner.
 (c) Berlin Series, OP. Seems to be VGC (doesn't look as though it's ever been tumbled)
 (d) Treasury of British Bottles. 1980s limited edition book signed by the author.

 Please let me know which you'd like, and then it will be the turn of Bostaurus to choose from what's left. And then madpaddla.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

[][][] Awesome!!


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations to the Winners![]-------thanks for the chance to Win ![]


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 11, 2011)

This has been fun.

 I don't have any good digging site right now but I'm chasing up several permissions for Victorian surface dumps (vary in date from 1870s - 1910). If any of them come off I'll repeat this draw with a selection of finds from the site. But don't anyone hold their breath. It may be a while .....


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats Preston, Melinda and Ben!!!   Thanks Jerry & Emma for the chance to Play!


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing.  This is gonna make my month.  Very much appreciated.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners,all regular contributors here at this forum.Thank you Jerry for a nice gift on a solemn day of remembrance here in the States.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

Great Contest...Thanks Jerry,...The anticipation made it worth it,...Congrats to PJ, Melinda and Mad!


----------



## cookie (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for running this contest-congrats to the winners.


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners and thanx for doing such a nice thing....Jim


----------



## swizzle (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats guys and thank you very much for an awesome opportunity to win some fine glass. Swiz    []


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 11, 2011)

what a surprise.  it has been a great idea.  I will keep my eyes out for some nice bottles and maybe I can repeat your wonderful gesture at some point.


----------



## ktbi (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this. The anticipation was fun/exciting and congratulations to the winners....Ron


----------



## peejrey (Sep 11, 2011)

I WON!!!!!!???
 Well I sent a PM, but your inbox is full..
 I'd like to have the Clarkes, because I don't have an old foreign one.
 Let me know Mr. Jerry..


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 12, 2011)

The Clarkes is yours pj. I've made some space in my inbox. If you pm me or email me your mailing address I'll get the bottle packed up and posted off to you.

 Now it's the turn of Bostaurus to choose from

 (b) BO & GC Wilson, Botanic Druggists, Boston. OP. Chip to rear base corner. 
 (c) Berlin Series, OP. Seems to be VGC (doesn't look as though it's ever been tumbled) 
 (d) Treasury of British Bottles. 1980s limited edition book signed by the author.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations Preston, Melinda and Ben! You guys are winners, all.

 Many thanks, Jerry, for this livening.





From.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 12, 2011)

How about the Berlin Series bottle.   I like that shape and the thin lip.  Thank you again for doing this and please thank Emma for me.


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2011)

THIS WAS GREAT! CONGRATES TO THE WINNERS AND THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH JERRY!! I think we all walked away from this one a winner!!JAMIE


----------



## ms.gal (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats to the winners..thank you for the contest..twas fun..ms.gal


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 12, 2011)

Bostaurus (Melinda) has chosen the Berlin Series bottle, so madpaddla has these two to choose from:

 (b) BO & GC Wilson, Botanic Druggists, Boston. OP. Chip to rear base corner. 
 (d) Treasury of British Bottles. 1980s limited edition book signed by the author


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the excitement!!!  Always nice to have something to look forward to!  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats, guys.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 12, 2011)

im in
 very cool idea if its still goin on


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2011)

CONGRATS  FELLOWS  YA LUCKY  ROTTEN BUMS LOL[8D][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: mtfdfire22
> 
> im in
> very cool idea if its still goin on


 it ended yesterday[&o][]


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Jerry.[][][]

 I will chose option B.  That bottle is pretty close to my area and I have a pontil med collection going.  Much appreciated.  I will send you a PM.
 Have a great week.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice contest! Congrats to the winners, and to deepbluedigger for being so generous! This shows the wonderful spirit of this forum!


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Preston, Melinda and Ben. 

 Jerry, thanks again for your generosity. This was fun, maybe I'll do something like this sometime.  ~Jim


----------



## Wangan (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and great contest Jerry!


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 17, 2011)

Bottles went in the mail this morning, air mail. So should be there in the next week or ten days, at a guess. Hope they arrive in one piece!


----------

